# Waking on a Leash



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like normal puppy behavior. He is sitting because he is nervous and is protecting his hind end. Don't over encourage when he starts walking as you may be unintentially rewarding him for stopping.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Sounds very normal. With obedience training, he will gain more confidence. Have you begin obedience training? There are several ways to motivate pups to be right by your side at all times.

For now, it is okay to lift him up when he shows fear. He is still so young and need to be assured that you are his pack leader. The act of lifting him up and walk away from the object that he feared will assure him that you call the shot and he'll be more confidence with time.

My mistake with Charlie is to overcompensate the object of his fear. For example: when we came across another person during our walk and this person wants to pet him, Charlie usually will run away. What I did wrong is, I lift him up and let the other person pet him while I held him. My trainer said this translated to Charlie that he couldn't trust me so he needs to protect himself by barking at the other person.

So, my advice to you is if he stops at his track and sitting down, either have a shredded boiled chicken ready to lure him to you or lift him up and walk away from the object of his fear calmly.

Charlie is my fearful puppy. He is that way due to me being an inexperienced owner. Although we've been thru training he is still fearful of certain human. Till today I need to constantly reassure him. Yesterday, while we walked, a person called him and Charlie ran away to the front of me. I turn around to this person and said I'm sorry we're in a hurry, talk to you later! Then we walked away. Charlie looked up at me and I saw twinkle in his eyes. I believe that means "Thanks Mommy."

P.S. I'm no expert though. This is just my personal experience.


----------

